# Our Mew Years day.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Started about 1990 when I an brother in law joined a sportsman club that had for the most part a shot gun set up although they had a pistol range and a 100 yard 10 spot rifle range.
Any way New years day they did a Pot luck feed the club bought every thing and different members would do the cooking. We would get there about 10:00AM, My hunting partner, his son and brother would meet us there then go out and shoot a round of clays, a round of 5 stand and shoot the breeze and Maybe Chuck(bil) could talk me into a round of skeet.
We would stay the whole day shooting clays mostly. 
I would usually go thru about 800 rounds of 12ga. and about 1000 rounds of 20ga. for the day.
One New Years day it was cold 5 below with a wind chill. Not many guys were going out to shoot mostly shooting the breeze at the club house. We drew a young lady who worked the traps for us who made some real good tips from us as she hung in there and didn't whine about the cold.
Summer of 2001 all the manual traps got replaced with new electronic traps. they were nicer is some ways as just two of us could go shoot a round of clays not having to wait for a 4 some or more to make it worth the trap boys time.
Bad thing as there wasn't enough workers most times to go spread sand at the shooting spots. A friend slipped once on some ice and really marred up his Browning Gold Hunter and knee. Of course sent it out to be repaired but Jerry lost the shot gun for nearly a month. 
My Hunting partner passed away May 2005, his brother and son quit coming to shoot here. So it is just Chuck and I who shoot on New Years day now. We don't go as often as we once did. Tomorrow will be my first time since last New Years day.
Won't shoot as many rounds either.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK.. I gotta call you here.. you said you shot 1800 rounds of shells in a day... during an 8 hour day, that would be 225 rounds per hour... at 10 hours, that would be 180 rounds.. that's three shells every minute... for 10 hours straight...

I've done a lotta clay shooting, and it's hard to go through more than 500 in a day, mostly because my shoulder was killing me... Matter a fact, I usually start switching shoulders after 3 or 4 hundred... Yep.. .I can shoot either handed...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ah heck, with the title, I thought you were going to share pics of kitties.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll bet Al was sharing the ammo...and kudos for you at least getting out there Al...you know that it's use it or lose it, I'm betting.

Happy New Year to everyone...hope it's a great 2015 for all!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> Ah heck, with the title, I thought you were going to share pics of kitties.


Well when he starting with shooting, clays, I was waiting to hear about the kitties on the throwers.... MEW...:facepalm:

Sure wish I could go though.. Sounds like a great way to start the new year.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

archery tournament her tomorrow, new years day, to start off the new year , wife and son are going I have to work , I can't hardly remember a new years eve and day I haven't worked in 15 years 

I figure let the others go out and have fun I am not much for going out anyway ,I had 2# of shrimp for dinner , that about all I am looking for in a new years eve


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

At our club each round of clays is 50 shots if you don't do any do overs 5 stand is 25 shots with out do overs.
Depending on how busy it is a group can do two rounds at once to make it 100 shots an hour. I reload on my Mec 9000G and off the top of my head the 12 is only like 1100FPS to maybe 1200FPS at most. Plus we used to shoot every Sunday before I went to work all year long.
Any way is a lot of fun and after all the bowl game people leave easy to get time on the courses.

 Al


----------

